# Aufbau S7Comm-Protokoll: Datenlänge von Item in Leseantwort



## mcmcmatze (17 August 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich schicke eine Leseanfrage an die SPS und erhalte eine Antwort dieses S7Comm-Paket:

(Header) 32 03 00 00 00 0A 02 *00 59* 00 00
(Parameter) 04 01
(Data) FF 04 *02 A8* 00 03 00 00 01 2C 00 00 00 ... 

Die Länge der Daten gibt ja das dritte und vierte Byte von dem Data-Teil an, hier *02 A8*. Umgerechnet wären das... 680 Byte. Allerdings ist das definitiv nicht richtig. Das Wireshark-Plugin gibt hingegen "Data length: 85 Bytes" an.
Im Header wird ja ebenfalls eine Länge angegeben, aber für die Größe des Datenteils. Hier ist sie *00 59*. Umgerechnet 89 Byte. Genauso wie in Wireshark.

Wie kommt man hier auf die 85 Byte bei einem Wert von *02 A8*? Wie wird das Feld berechnet?

Grüße


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 August 2015)

Bei FF 04 ist die Länge in Bits eingetragen


----------

